# Change kernel boot text/font/color?

## austinramsay

When booting my kernel it would change the font to make it look smaller and cleaner, and it would show colored text and look very nice but after i recompiled it doesnt do it anymore? Its just the big grey text and it doesnt look nearly as good. How do you change that?

----------

## eyoung100

```
Device Drivers ->

 Graphics support ->

  [*]   Support for frame buffer devices

  [*]   Enable firmware EDID

  ---   Frame buffer hardware drivers

  ...

        Console display driver support ->

  [*]    Video mode selection support

  <*>    Framebuffer Console support
```

----------

## austinramsay

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Device Drivers ->
> 
> ...

 

I enabled everything except video mode selection support because i couldnt find it, and it still doesnt work. Any ideas? Or maybe the name of that option is changed in 3.11.6?

----------

## eyoung100

You might need to use an initial RAM  Disk

----------

## austinramsay

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> You might need to use an initial RAM  Disk

 

I am using one. Any other ideas?

----------

## austinramsay

What should i be adding to my grub.conf for grub legacy?

----------

## Maitreya

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Fbsplash

and for grub:1, just use the line thats given there for grub:2 ; same line, different file for grub:1

----------

